# Nick Diaz video - talks about being pulled from GSP fight.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure what to make of it. He had plenty of notice of when the conference was going to be, so why would he have to try and catch a flight? He should have flown out the day before. And then we have what Cesar is saying that Diaz wouldn't answer his phone, it doesn't add up. Sounds like the closest thing to an apology or excuse we will get from Nick himself.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hard to feel bad for the guy. He could have called, especially if it was a transportation problem. Not like that just called him up today and asked him to get there, he knew in advance. Whatever the situation was, he should have taken steps to inform the UFC that he wasnt gonna make it. They probably would have worked with him on most issues.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Still blaming everyone else, huh?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Hard to feel bad for the guy. He could have called, especially if it was a transportation problem. Not like that just called him up today and asked him to get there, he knew in advance. Whatever the situation was, he should have taken steps to inform the UFC that he wasnt gonna make it. They probably would have worked with him on most issues.


Apparently they excused him from the Toronto press conference because his passport was expired or something, so yes they are willing to work with him if he does this thing called communicate.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

All it proves to me is that Nick Diaz actually did not have a legitimate excuse to miss the flight(s) and just missed them because he felt like it. It just made him look more like an idiot and all the people who wanted to believe that he had a legitimate excuse (emergency, personal, or whatever) look like fools.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

What is this, I don't even.....

This is embarrassing. I can't defend the guy when he's posting up video's like this, Jesus Christ Nick, sort it out lad.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> All it proves to me is that Nick Diaz actually did not have a legitimate excuse to miss the flight(s) and just missed them because he felt like it. It just made him look more like an idiot and all the people who wanted to believe that he had a legitimate excuse (emergency, personal, or whatever) look like fools.


Even if it had been one of those reasons, one damn phone call from him or someone from his camp with a legit explanation could have saved him.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Still blaming everyone else, huh?


some things never change


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

What a completely pathetic person he is. Can't even take the blame and clearly all he cares about is a paycheck.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

So much for social anxiety. He's just a world class **** up!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> So much for social anxiety. He's just a world class **** up!


How does this video disprove he has social anxiety?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> What a completely pathetic person he is. Can't even take the blame *and clearly all he cares about is a paycheck*.


Doesnt everyone? Is he supposed to care about Dana Whites feelings? 

Diaz doesnt care about being champ, he just likes to fight and get paid for it


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He sure wasn't showing any signs of any sort of disorder.

He should have called them, told him he was on his way, this just proves everyone who said he wasn't a professional right.

Have fun in Boxing or in Bellator, really hope the UFC cuts him after this. Clearly, he doesn't care he could have fucked the UFC over.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> How does this video disprove he has social anxiety?


I just don't buy it. Just watching the video I see the same man I have always seen. Their is always an excuse for his unprofessionalism and I'm actually sick and tired of hearing it. 

Sorry if that makes me sound like a douche but its like I said before its always something with this guy and I can't take him seriously.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

He says he "never didn't show up to a fight".

Is this true?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He sure wasn't showing any signs of any sort of disorder.
> 
> He should have called them, told him he was on his way, this just proves everyone who said he wasn't a professional right.
> 
> Have fun in Boxing or in Bellator, really hope the UFC cuts him after this. Clearly, he doesn't care he could have fucked the UFC over.


Wasn't showing any signs of a disorder?

He could barely form a ******* sentence in that entire video.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

> Sorry I didn't make the beauty pageant.


I think he is done in the UFC. What a waste.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Same shit different day.

Nick Diaz:

Everyone else is the problem.

It's not my fault.

I want to fight (even though I don't agree to the thing I promised prior to the fight)

GSP is scared

*I want to get paid*

..........

FYI anyone see him cut across a solid white line for people who were patiently waiting to get on the freeway? What a ******* douche. Talk about a representation of his personality. He thinks he doesn't have to abide by the rules that everyone else does. Then Nick yells out "**** your mother" for someone else calling him out on being a total ******* douche bag? **** him. He's just achieved Brock level of hate in my book. I could care less to ever watch him fight again. I don't care how "exciting" he is. It's people like him that ruin this sport.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Honestly I just don't know anymore. At this point i'd say it's 50-50 on excusing Diaz for his anxiety and just calling him an idiot for not going to the press conference.
It is what it is, though, and GSP-Condit has been finalized. There's no going back in time now, and we'll all just have to move on and accept that we will probably never see Nick Diaz in the UFC again.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Wasn't showing any signs of a disorder?
> 
> He could barely form a ******* sentence in that entire video.


This disorder thing is ******* played out, the guy's not even in front of anyone for crying out loud, he's alone in his ******* car, hell he was probably high on something.

The guy did COUNTLESS press conferences for Strikeforce and DREAM yet he can't do one now? Give me a break...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

How is anyone in their right minds even defending this guy anymore.

I seriously want to know.

I was really looking forward to this fight. As were all Diaz / GSP fans. Then Diaz ruins it in an incredibly irresponsible way... and has the audacity to blame other people?

Then people still defend him??? I'm beyond baffled. Good riddance.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Also does anyone else not find it just a tad...I don't know...odd how he knows that GSP said Condit was a "bigger threat"

The guy was sitting on his ass watching the press conference just like we were, I'm pretty sure if he was actually missing someone's not gonna go "Oh and fyi, Georges thinks Carlos is a bigger threat than you."


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Also does anyone else not find it just a tad...I don't know...odd how he knows that GSP said Condit was a "bigger threat"
> 
> The guy was sitting on his ass watching the press conference just like we were, I'm pretty sure if he was actually missing someone's not gonna go "Oh and fyi, Georges thinks Carlos is a bigger threat than you."


Hmmm ... good catch there.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

The biggest issue I have with this whole ordeal is that Nick Diaz is a grown man. Hes not 16 years old, he's not in highschool anymore. Hes 28 freakin years old! 

This "**** the man" thing is getting old, especially from a guy who gets to do what he loves for a living, and is good at it!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Also does anyone else not find it just a tad...I don't know...odd how he knows that GSP said Condit was a "bigger threat"
> 
> The guy was sitting on his ass watching the press conference just like we were, I'm pretty sure if he was actually missing someone's not gonna go "Oh and fyi, Georges thinks Carlos is a bigger threat than you."


True but you never know, Nate might have been on the phone right before. Who knows.

I have no idea what is up with Nick Diaz but if he's thrown this away for no good reason he's a moron, and blaming others is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Wasn't showing any signs of a disorder?
> 
> He could barely form a ******* sentence in that entire video.


I'm sure it has nothing to do with the recreational drugs he admits to taking. Who knows how blown the guy is.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

LOL, was he holding a camera and driving at the same time?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> LOL, was he holding a camera and driving at the same time?


While crossing two solid while lines, cutting cars off, yelling "**** your mother" at said cars (who waited for their position in line), and blaming other people for his problems. Amazing isn't it?


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

Just doing a search from just San Fran to Vegas brings up roughly 70 flights for tomorrow and in the morning theres essentially one every few minutes so the whole not making the flight seems like BS. Even if this clown suffers from some sort of social disorder it cant be that intense based on his past and I would think it would be much more uncomfortable for the guys who speak no english and they pull it off.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

leifdawg said:


> LOL, was he holding a camera and driving at the same time?


LMAO I couldn't pay attention to what he was saying because he is driving and looking at the camera at the same time. That is so insanely dangerous I can't help but laugh. :laugh:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Sovereign said:


> The biggest issue I have with this whole ordeal is that Nick Diaz is a grown man. Hes not 16 years old, he's not in highschool anymore. Hes 28 freakin years old!
> 
> This "**** the man" thing is getting old, especially from a guy who gets to do what he loves for a living, and is good at it!


I hate my ******* job but I still take pride in what I do. I'd love to say **** it all and not show up but I don't. Why? Because I am a responsible adult. Diaz loves what he does but he takes no Pride in it at all.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Starts fights in hospitals.
Starts fights after fights.
Makes obscene gestures during media events.
Harasses interviewers
Doesn't drive safe.
No-shows work.
Lies to his boss.

Fire the idiot already.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnar426 said:


> I hate my ******* job but I still take pride in what I do. I'd love to say **** it all and not show up but I don't. Why? Because I am a responsible adult. Diaz loves what he does but he takes no Pride in it at all.


It's sad that there are thousands of men and women out there who wish they had the gifts this guy has and could do what he does, and here he is with the opportunity of a lifetime, and he just doesn't give a ****.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

And of course, forgot about the Jay Heiron incident where skipped out on the drug test, funny how Heiron is a wrestler too.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm still just disgusted that he's blaming his absence on "anxiety". It's total horse shit. Take Paulo Thiago for example. The man is in the Brazilian special task force. I'd imagine plenty of criminals want his kind taken out, yet he's out doing press conferences and participating in huge events. Now theres a reason to be anxious


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

beardsleybob said:


> I'm still just disgusted that he's blaming his absence on "anxiety". It's total horse shit. Take Paulo Thiago for example. The man is in the Brazilian special task force. I'd imagine plenty of criminals want his kind taken out, yet he's out doing press conferences and participating in huge events. Now theres a reason to be anxious


LOL!

.....................


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> And of course, forgot about the Jay Heiron incident where skipped out on the drug test, funny how Heiron is a wrestler too.





> Starts fights in hospitals.
> Starts fights after fights.
> Makes obscene gestures during media events.
> Harasses interviewers
> ...


Did Nick Diaz attack your mother in the street or something? cos youre harbouring alot of hate for the guy. chill dude



TheLyotoLegion said:


> The guy did COUNTLESS press conferences for Strikeforce and DREAM yet he can't do one now? Give me a break...


Like i've already said to you, you clearly dont understand the disorder. It can come and go depending on what stage youre at and how serious it is. Somedays its not so bad, some days its horrendous. Try to realise you dont know everything in the world and stfu once in a while :thumb02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Did Nick Diaz attack your mother in the street or something? cos youre harbouring alot of hate for the guy. chill dude
> 
> 
> 
> Like i've already said to you, you clearly dont understand the disorder. It can come and go depending on what stage youre at and how serious it is. Somedays its not so bad, some days its horrendous. Try to realise you dont know everything in the world and stfu once in a while :thumb02:


Nick Diaz didn't do his ******* job, I'm not out to get the guy, he does this shit to himself, he's a ******* idiot who just shit on the biggest chance of his life. He's a moron.

Everything I listed, he did, that's not my fault he can't act like a mature adult, starting fights in hospitals, who does that shit?

And enough with using his "disorder" as an excuse, it didn't stop him in Strikeforce.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Nick Diaz didn't do his ******* job, I'm not out to get the guy, he does this shit to himself, he's a ******* idiot who just shit on the biggest chance of his life. He's a moron.
> 
> Everything I listed, he did, that's not my fault he can't act like a mature adult, starting fights in hospitals, who does that shit?
> 
> And enough with using his "disorder" as an excuse, it didn't stop him in Strikeforce.


My god you're ignorant. Did you read or acknowledge any thing he just said? Putting "disorder" in brackets like that clearly shows you think that it's some sort of joke.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> My god you're ignorant. Did you read or acknowledge any thing he just said? Putting "disorder" in brackets like that clearly shows you think that it's some sort of joke.


Yeah because until someone can confirm he has a disorder, why should I believe he has one? Because his fans are making excuses for one of his many **** ups?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> And enough with using his "disorder" as an excuse, it didn't stop him in Strikeforce.


*Sigh*

Ignorance is bliss, huh?

If someone is bulemic, do they throw up after EVERY meal? If they dont, does that mean theyre not bulemic?

How about people with depression? If they smile, does that mean theyre not really depressed?

How about you derail your hate train and spend an hour researching social anxiety disorder and maybe then you might comprehend it a little. And while youre belittling the disorder, it offends people on here who suffer from it also.

Think dude.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah because until someone can confirm he has a disorder, why should I believe he has one? Because his fans are making excuses for one of his many **** ups?


So by that logic do you want to see his passport before youre willing to conceed he is who he says he is? :confused03: Afterall, without being able to confirm he is Nick Diaz, he could be Albert McSpankson. hmmmm?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah because until someone can confirm he has a disorder, why should I believe he has one? Because his fans are making excuses for one of his many **** ups?


Cesar Gracie, Nicks long time coach and friend released a statement saying that Nick has very deep social ingrained anxiety.

Do you want Nick to come out himself and say it or some thing?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Cesar Gracie, Nicks long time coach and friend released a statement saying that Nick has very deep social ingrained anxiety.
> 
> Do you want Nick to come out himself and say it or some thing?


I wanna know why his disorder never came up until now.

And I'd really love to know how people could possibly defend him, after all his fans are the ones who got fucked over the most.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> What a completely pathetic person he is. Can't even take the blame and clearly all he cares about is a paycheck.


I think a paycheck is the last thing Diaz cares about. The issues are much deeper than that.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I wanna know why his disorder never came up until now.
> 
> And I'd really love to know how people could possibly defend him, after all his fans are the ones who got fucked over the most.


What? What are you talking about.

Watch any Nick Diaz interview from what ever date and it's quite clear to see the dude is uncomfortable around others.

Cesar Gracie has just came out and said that he has been suffering from anxiety and you just ignore the claim.

People sympathise with him and defend him maybe because they believe he's suffering from some pretty serious, deep issues and acts the way he does because of these issues.

Nick IMO is the most entertaining fighter in MMA, I love watching him fight. I think it's pretty obvious he's got issues and I want him to get better and not self destruct and ruin his career.

That too hard to understand for you?

Hating on another human being this much isn't good for your health, especially when you don't even know him personally.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> What? What are you talking about.
> 
> Watch any Nick Diaz interview from what ever date and it's quite clear to see the dude is uncomfortable around others.
> 
> ...


So somebody should have taken care of these issues long before now, and they didn't.

He still deserves to be cut for lying to his bosses, I think it's pretty evident that he just didn't want to get put on his back for five rounds now.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> So somebody should have taken care of these issues long before now, and they didn't.
> 
> He still deserves to be cut for lying to his bosses, I think it's pretty evident that he just didn't want to get put on his back for five rounds now.


TOSSER. On the block list you go.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

Posted this in the other thread and thought I should post it here as well.I get the whole social anxiety thing. I've never had it personally, but I know it can be quite a complex disease. The thing is, why didn't Diaz simply explain to Dana that his anxiety was acting up and he didn't feel comfortable doing the press conference? I'm sure Dana would have cut him some slack. The thing is, Diaz did the irresponsible thing. He lied to Dana and said he would catch a later flight, and kept lying. If he had just spoken honestly to Dana all this could have been avoided. Here's an example of a similar situation. Let's say I have to work one day. I call my boss and say I'm gonna be a little late. I call him again and tell him I'll be running a little later. Then I call him when my shift is over and tell him I didn't show up because I was sick. Well, even though I may have been sick, which is a legitimate reason to miss work, I lied to my boss and lead him to beleive I would be there. A situation like this would likely lead to me being fired, which could have been avoided if I just told my boss from the begginning that I'm sick and cannot come to work.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Did Nick Diaz attack your mother in the street or something? cos youre harbouring alot of hate for the guy. chill dude
> 
> 
> 
> Like i've already said to you, you clearly dont understand the disorder. It can come and go depending on what stage youre at and how serious it is. Somedays its not so bad, some days its horrendous. Try to realise you dont know everything in the world and stfu once in a while :thumb02:


Stop. Just stop.

I have antisocial personality disorder. It's quite different from having social anxiety. I'm not shy or awkward and I don't ever freak out in social situations...But man, do I ******* hate people. I hate they way people behave, the way they talk, smell, EVERYTHING. My husband, older brother, and sister in law are about the only people in the world who don't get under my skin and make me fume. 

But guess what? I'm a human being too, and I have to get my ass up and work everyday to help put food on the table. I have two two-month old babies that I have to help provide for. You know what I do for a living? Since I'm on "maternity leave" I talk to people on the phone, for around 5 hours a day non-stop, sometimes while I'm changing some of the foulest diapers you could ever imagine. I hate it. I hate every minute of it. I despise the idiots that I have to talk to and it makes me sick to my stomach that I have to put on this facade and say "Hi! This is Tanya with H&R block, how may I help you?" in this fake, bubbly daddy's girl bitch voice that sounds like Paris ******* Hilton on estrogen steroids. Like I give a damn about the person or their well being or like I actually want to help them. But you know what? I do it because it's my ******* JOB and if I didn't have a job I wouldn't be able to help support my kids or help my husband put food on the table. 

It pisses me off that Diaz seems to think he is above putting in an honest day's work, and doing his damn job, disorder or not. If he has a real problem with attending pressers, then he should have been an adult and told Dana "I'm sorry, I don't feel comofrtable doing this stuff. Find another guy."


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Ari said:


> Stop. Just stop.
> 
> I have antisocial personality disorder. It's quite different from having social anxiety. I'm not shy or awkward and I don't ever freak out in social situations...But man, do I ******* hate people. I hate they way people behave, the way they talk, smell, EVERYTHING. My husband, older brother, and sister in law are about the only people in the world who don't get under my skin and make me fume.
> 
> ...


Woah girl, chill. Just what exactly am i supposed to be stopping? I'm not saying Diaz was right to do what he did. Sure, i sympathise with the guy, but as others have said there were ways around it, like a video call or something. I'm not claiming he shouldnt have to do his job. . . :confused02:

My problem lies with people like Lyotoslegion who fire off about a disorder they know fcuk all about and dont give a shit who they offend in the process.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Woah girl, chill. Just what exactly am i supposed to be stopping? I'm not saying Diaz was right to do what he did. Sure, i sympathise with the guy, but as others have said there were ways around it, like a video call or something. I'm not claiming he shouldnt have to do his job. . . :confused02:
> 
> My problem lies with people like Lyotoslegion who fire off about a disorder they know fcuk all about and dont give a shit who they offend in the process.


Diaz has no excuse for blowing off this press conference.

We have seen fighters do press conferences and not say anything. He could let his trainer do all the talking if it's that big of a deal or he could get cleared with medical documents from his physician if such a thing caused him to go crazy in a speaking session in public.

Nick lied, Nick didn't call, Nick didn't do anything except post a ******* youtube video.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Diaz has no excuse for blowing off this press conference.
> 
> We have seen fighters do press conferences and not say anything. He could let his trainer do all the talking if it's that big of a deal or he could get cleared with medical documents from his physician if such a thing caused him to go crazy in a speaking session in public.
> 
> Nick lied, Nick didn't call, Nick didn't do anything except post a ******* youtube video.


Youre really beginning to get on my tits now. youre ignorant beyond belief. Ima have to put you on my ignore list. Youre the first to go on there, and theres many many douchebags on here, but you sir, you trump them all raise01:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Youre really beginning to get on my tits now. youre ignorant beyond belief. Ima have to put you on my ignore list. Youre the first to go on there, and theres many many douchebags on here, but you sir, you trump them all raise01:


Dude, I don't care.

I'm not worried about you, I wasn't shelling out 55 bucks to see you, Diaz put this event in serious jeopardy, and that's what pisses me off and I really don't think someone with anxiety issues would be all over the ******* highway in California driving and filming a little youtube video.

The UFC is just lucky they had Carlos Condit or BJ Penn to fall back on, otherwise this event could have been scrapped.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Woah girl, chill. Just what exactly am i supposed to be stopping? I'm not saying Diaz was right to do what he did. Sure, i sympathise with the guy, but as others have said there were ways around it, like a video call or something. I'm not claiming he shouldnt have to do his job. . . :confused02:
> 
> My problem lies with people like Lyotoslegion who fire off about a disorder they know fcuk all about and dont give a shit who they offend in the process.


I gathered from your previous posts that you were defending Nick Diaz based on this presumptive 'disorder' that he has and that it excuses his completely unprofessional behavior. From what it seems, LyotoLegion wasn't trying to offend people who suffer from social anxiety, he was simply stating facts. People go to work with all kinds of social disabilities and they don't say a word. They do their job because that job puts food on their table. Nick Diaz is no better than all of us. Should he be excused from doing his job and fufilling his contractual obligations? I think not.

Not hating on you personally.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The UFC said that he asked for a reschedule which they did (15k) btw and he missed that flight too. Plus he turned his phone off so he obviously had no intentions of making it to the flight. He thought putting his head in the ground would solve all his problems.











People bringing up this Social Disorder are kidding themselves. So many people deal with much worse and they deal with it. Nick could have talked to DANA and told him he is going to get help for his social anxiety and im sure Dana would have worked with him. Anything less of Diaz is just being a child.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Ari said:


> I gathered from your previous posts that you were defending Nick Diaz based on this presumptive 'disorder' that he has and that it excuses his completely unprofessional behavior. From what it seems, LyotoLegion wasn't trying to offend people who suffer from social anxiety, he was simply stating facts. People go to work with all kinds of social disabilities and they don't say a word. They do their job because that job puts food on their table. Nick Diaz is no better than all of us. Should he be excused from doing his job and fufilling his contractual obligations? I think not.
> 
> Not hating on you personally.



No darl, though i dont believe its nice to kick a man while he's down. Diaz had other options, but for whatever reason he did what he did, and i can understand why. Not saying he was right to do it, but i can sympathise with him.

I have no issue with Lyotoslegion saying that Diaz didnt fulfill his contractual obligations yadda yadda, he's totally right in that respect. its his ignorance about the disorder that irritates me and offends me. I'm sure he's just a kid, but saying things like "he could have gone but not said anything" when people have already explained that *being there* is alot of the issue. . . the kid just doesnt listen or understand, and its my belief that if you dont know anything about something, you keep your mouth shut :thumb02:

But dun worry, i didnt take what you said personally


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

If being there was an issue, he should have called, which he didn't the fact he re-scheduled his flight clearly shows that being there isn't the issue.

Diaz fans...worst in the sport by far.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> The UFC said that he asked for a reschedule which they did (15k) btw and he missed that flight too. Plus he turned his phone off so he obviously had no intentions of making it to the flight. He thought putting his head in the ground would solve all his problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll ignore what you said about the disorder, cos i know youre not a troll and it can be complicated  But i was scrolling up and saw the bottom of the pic, just the heels and feet of that ostrich, and for a nightmarish second i thought it was going to be a picture of that creepy umbrella girl :eek01:


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Incoherent victim speech #27, we’re all our own worst enemy, some of us have just perfected the skill. Does he even have a manager?

He never really makes any sense when he talks, “you know” “eh whatever” “get paid”:confused03:

So much heart and talent in the cage but he seems to live in his own little world.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm familiar with social anxiety disorder and I firmly, deeply believe with an almost religious fervor that Nick Diaz in no way has it. Sure he has looked uncomfortable in interviews but he has shown up at plenty of press events before. And people with crippling social anxiety don't constantly make themselves the center of attention by say flipping people off at a press conference or starting fights at a hospital.

He has a simple but uncurable mental condition. He's an asshole. Cesar Gracie alone has claimed that he has that disorder but he is not a psychiatric professional. Most Psych majors know more about these disorders than he ever will. Which is why people don't get to diagnose themselves with a condition and have it be recognized by the medical community. People are funny creatures. Describe the symptoms of any disease - mental or otherwise - to a hundred and I guarantee at least 5 will have that disease. Or think they do anyway.

And my opinion is based off of one simple thing. My degree is in Forensic Human Behavior Studies with a specialization in personality disorders. Though, this being the internet, I expect no one to actually believe me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'll ignore what you said about the disorder, cos i know youre not a troll and it can be complicated  But i was scrolling up and saw the bottom of the pic, just the heels and feet of that ostrich, and for a nightmarish second i thought it was going to be a picture of that creepy umbrella girl :eek01:


Lol umbrella girl... if i thought that i would probably be too afraid to scroll further down. I would just back out and never visit again haha. 
Well i know you disagree with me but i stand 100% by what i say. People deal with bad shit every day and IMO part of being a man is dealing with bad shit. Nick had many choices most of which would still have kept him in this fight BUT he chose the easiest one. Turn the phone off and hope things will fix itself. Life doesnt work that way though and Diaz got just what he deserves. When Diaz starts acting like a man should act then il start respecting him again. To spit on one of the best opportunities in life is an insult to all of us. I would rip out my own finger nails and climb a mountain in order to get the opportunity Diaz had.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Just to correct the people who say he doesn't show any signs of social anxiety - I work and study disorders like that among other things, and the important word here is *social*. It's not a problem for a person with this disorder to make videos and post them, same thing with your everyday online troll. It's easy to be a hero when you get no imediate response, which is also the case with Nick here.

So, he could have a very hard time talking in front of crowds, it could be caused by exessive use of weed, it could just be part of who he is as a person. We'll probably never know, but don't say he hasn't got social anxiety based on a video 

I do not believe his disorder to be crippling, but he's clearly not been comfortable speaking in public in the past. His aggressive outbursts and obscene behavior could be attributed to a combination of him being nervous and also a bit of an asshole 

And yes, weed used in exessive amounts has been known to cause mental problems. Anxiety, paranoia and so on. It's great at relieving stress to a certain point, if you start abusing you could soon find that it has the opposite effect.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Just to correct the people who say he doesn't show any signs of social anxiety - I work and study disorders like that among other things, and the important word here is *social*. It's not a problem for a person with this disorder to make videos and post them, same thing with your everyday online troll. It's easy to be a hero when you get no imediate response, which is also the case with Nick here.
> 
> So, he could have a very hard time talking in front of crowds, it could be caused by exessive use of weed, it could just be part of who he is as a person. We'll probably never know, but don't say he hasn't got social anxiety based on a video
> 
> ...


Online everyone is a expert. None of us know if he has it or not but i think we can assume he does. Unless a expert says otherwise then we just have to respect their statement that he does have anxiety.
My best friend has social anxiety disorders and yet he still goes up and plays shows infront of thousands of people. Also none of that is an excuse for just turning your phone off and handling the problem like a kid. Why people try to make excuses for his actions is beyond me. How many people on here have had bad shit happen and or done things they really didnt want to do. Chances are YOU manned up and did it anyway. For an opportunity this big anything less then dealing with it, the person in question should be ashamed. Im glad the UFC is making him man up because i can tell the people wont.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Still blaming everyone else, huh?


Exactly what I was thinking. The guy has squandered his opportunity, and the fact that he doesn't take responsibility shows he didn't learn anything from the consequences. At least not yet.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

So they call off a fight that's this big for something they could have worked around? What a dick move. Talk about a knee jerk reaction.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Even though it is Nick Diaz, his lack of emotion of being pulled from the biggest fight of his career leads me to believe he really didn't want this fight. I'm not saying he was scared, homie, BUT his desire in fighting GSP might not have been there. Like he said, he wanted to box but he got offered more money to fight GSP which is why he took it. His passion may not be in MMA anymore. 

Regardless, he handled the situation like a child would.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Apparently they excused him from the Toronto press conference because his passport was expired or something, so yes they are willing to work with him if he does this thing called communicate.


You need a passport to go into Canada?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> Just to correct the people who say he doesn't show any signs of social anxiety - I work and study disorders like that among other things, and the important word here is *social*. It's not a problem for a person with this disorder to make videos and post them, same thing with your everyday online troll. It's easy to be a hero when you get no imediate response, which is also the case with Nick here.
> 
> So, he could have a very hard time talking in front of crowds, it could be caused by exessive use of weed, it could just be part of who he is as a person. We'll probably never know, but don't say he hasn't got social anxiety based on a video
> 
> ...


Weed has never been found to cause any long term effects and I've never seen anything about it causing mental disorders, however poeple do self medicate and dose work for some.
So if you can back up your BS I'd love to see it. I don't mean some bullshit research paper, I want to see solid evedence.

P.S. I love how some posters can come in and make snide comments about him on a forum then state he's acting like a child, hypocrite much?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

astrallite said:


> You need a passport to go into Canada?


Yes, now you do. At least in Michigan anyways. We used to be able to get their on our driver's license, but after 9/11 they passed a bill that you either have to have a passport or have a specially designated driver's license to be able to enter Canada. It used to be a rite of passage in Michigan to go to Canada on your 19th birthday (because it's the legal drinking age in Canada) get sh*tfaced then go home. Not so easy or worthwhile anymore.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sovereign said:


> It's sad that there are thousands of men and women out there who wish they had the gifts this guy has and could do what he does, and here he is with the opportunity of a lifetime, and he just doesn't give a ****.


Exactly... I love him. War Diaz!!


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

slapshot said:


> Weed has never been found to cause any long term effects and I've never seen anything about it causing mental disorders, however poeple do self medicate and dose work for some.
> So if you can back up your BS I'd love to see it. I don't mean some bullshit research paper, I want to see solid evedence.


Well, sadly, that's just not true. In fact, this is quite relevant when it comes to personality disorders like social anxiety or avoidant personality disorder, similar to what Diaz may or may not be dealing with. The reason you're not going to find solid evidence is because it's practically impossible to determine a direct cause and effect for these sort of things. If you're that interested in evidence then I'm sure if you google any reputed medical journal then you'll find plenty of significant circumstantial evidence that smoking weed *can* cause or exacerbate mental health problems in *some* people. 

Or you could maybe defer to the knowledge of people who actually know a bit about mental health because this sort of "pics or gtfo" attitude is a little naive and slightly childish.

Not trying to have a go. I'm not anti-smoking and if you can enjoy a smoke without any ill effects then you're one the lucky ones but you shouldn't use your experiences to judge how weed effects other people.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Screw it, Nick is ready, let's get GSP's ass to Stockton and let's hold the fight in Diaz's backyard.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Wow... I don't know what Nick was expecting by doing this, but trying to make sure you stay in the good graces of the company that will guarantee that you will "get paid" by putting them on blast on an international level just doesn't strike me as the wisest thing to do.

Anxiety issues or no anxiety issues, it doesn't fly well to "no show" a work engagement without any sort of communication. I can understand if this was Mickie D's, but not so much for the biggest MMA show in the world. What a crying shame.

Hopefully Nick will be able to learn something from this. From the sounds of Ceasar Gracie, this type of behavior isn't completely new nor is it going to pass without consequences.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

For those defending Diaz, just watch the video again. He reminds me of that guy cartman was imitating with the Vagisil

The guy just comes across as bone thick and stupid. Driving and filming himself at the same time says it all really. Its far from cool. 

If he can;t show up to media because of a disorder, fair enough. But if a one of my employees didnt show up to work because they were sick and just didnt bother their ass to tell me when Im paying them **itloads of cash, I would fire them instantly. Like someone else said he's not 16 anymore. 

You can only take that screw the system stuff so far, eventually you have to grow up. And there is no screw the system when you are getting paid **itloads by the system!

The conclusion here is that NIck Diaz is a stupid ***t. Even his manager can't put up with him anymore. 
He's ruined his career now and will be forever assigned to youtube for people like us, which is a great shame because I did like the dude and wanted to see him fight GSP. He's impossible to like after this, that video is mind boggling


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder how Coker would've handled this situation.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sorry but it's a joke people standing up for Diaz and saying its just cos people don't understand social anxiety disorder. All Diaz had to do was pick up the phone to Dana and explain. Any responsible adult would have found a way to deal with this sensibly. Diaz acts like a stoned 15 year old and takes no responsibility for anything. 

If Marquardt and Daley can get fired for being unprofessional then why cant Diaz. The only interest i have in not seeing him get fired now is seeing him get whooped by all the UFC WWs.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I wonder how Coker would've handled this situation.


"boys will be boys, the show must go on!!"


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

edlavis88 said:


> I'm sorry but it's a joke people standing up for Diaz and saying its just cos people don't understand social anxiety disorder. All Diaz had to do was pick up the phone to Dana and explain. Any responsible adult would have found a way to deal with this sensibly. Diaz acts like a stoned 15 year old and takes no responsibility for anything.




To be honest this statement sort of underlines the lack of general understanding of social anxiety. For some people, just making a telephone call can be terrifying to the point of being impossible. I know this must sound a bit wtf to most people but that's the problem with this sort of disorder - it is by its own nature completely irrational. It affects different people in different ways and to different degrees at different times. It might be that he actually suffers quite severely from it but has actually dealt with it well until now, we just don't know.

However, I tend to agree with you when you say it's more of an attitude problem. It's harsh to judge someone when you don't know them but but it might be that this '**** you' attitude is his way of dealing with his anxieties, maybe, in which case he kind of only has himself to blame. From my perspective at least, with the way he puts himself out on youtube and the things he has dealt with in the past, it doesn't seem like he is at the severe end of the social anxiety spectrum. I don't like to see this sort of thing banded around as an excuse because it gives a lot of people the wrong impression of the disorder. For some people it is a truly ******* horrible and crippling thing and impacts hugely on their lives but I'm just not convinced this is what's going on here.

My main problem with this scenario is that if his management were aware of the situation and Diaz was having a hard time, then why didn't they step in and do something about it?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Weed has never been found to cause any long term effects and I've never seen anything about it causing mental disorders, however poeple do self medicate and dose work for some.
> So if you can back up your BS I'd love to see it. I don't mean some bullshit research paper, I want to see solid evedence.
> 
> P.S. I love how some posters can come in and make snide comments about him on a forum then state he's acting like a child, hypocrite much?


Well thank you for your mature and polite rebuttal. If research isn't solid evidence then what is? I haven't looked into it that much yet, but made a quick scan through some forums dedicated to people suffering from social anxiety (or phobia if you will). And the consensus seems to be very divided, some people find it relaxing to get high, some people get even more paranoid and "shaky" after smoking.

Some people describe how, at first, they became very relaxed and less self-aware after getting high, only for that effect to turn into the complete opposite after lengthy use.

Marijuhana effects people differently, and it also has varied effects based on how much a person uses, and for which period of time.

So don't shoot down my argument as "BS" unless you have something to back it up, because from what I've read so far (still reading), smoking weed can make your anxiety better, but it is just as likely to make it worse.

Thank you

BTW: I know you didn't want to read research on the subject, but if you change your mind, here you go:
http://www.psychotherapybrownbag.co...g_a/2009/09/marijuana-and-social-anxiety.html


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> I wonder how Coker would've handled this situation.


He wouldn't have.

Diaz never got anything more than a slap on the wrist for doing this in other promotions, now he's done it in the UFC and he got punished and he still doesn't care.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> For those defending Diaz, just watch the video again. He reminds me of that guy cartman was imitating with the Vagisil
> 
> The guy just comes across as bone thick and stupid. Driving and filming himself at the same time says it all really. Its far from cool.
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth!

The problem isn't Diaz anxiety, or that he hates press conferences, or his boxing, those are all red herrings. Any of those things could have been dealt with by Diaz or his manager at any time, I'm sure they could have worked something out.

Diaz chose not to work them out, he left the UFC hanging and did it on purpose. If you're a professional anything, never mind professional fighter, you stay in touch with your boss, and if you have a problem with something....YOU LET THEM KNOW...because they pay you, and if something would affect your work, they have a right to know. My work is a perfect example. I'm having a new house built right now, and I'm really stressed and have a lot to do, so I just told my boss I might need a couple days off in the next little while to deal with some stuff. And guess what, he said no problem. Thats all it would have taken for Diaz, thats all. One phone call, one short meeting, keep them informed.

Diaz didn't live up to that basic professional expectation so he doesn't get the $, thats how it works.

It's funny too, because he says he doesn't even like fighting that much, but he is just in it for the money...except he's not willing to do the stuff he has to do to get the money.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BTW, my former post about weed and social anxiety wasn't meant to defend Diaz, I think Dana was right to pull him from the fight because he simply failed to do his job and because of that is a flight risk...

It just annoys when people, based on their own experiences (?), decide that weed cannot result in heightened levels of anxiety, when in fact it very well can


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> BTW, my former post about weed and social anxiety wasn't meant to defend Diaz, I think Dana was right to pull him from the fight because he simply failed to do his job and because of that is a flight risk...
> 
> It just annoys when people, based on their own experiences (?), decide that weed cannot result in heightened levels of anxiety, when in fact it very well can


Im not sure weed is the issue here - although I suppose it depends on testing stringency ie. hair samples etc. Wouldn't he get done on Oct 30, if he was smoking weed now? As far as I know its the hardest one to get out of your system fully. 

Fond of a toke myself, weed does make you not want to see anyone sometimes if you are in a bad mood or whatever. But he could send a text, and if hes afraid of Dana White he could ask his bro to help him. 
To be honest I do think the anxiety is a red herring, because HTF could he get up and fight with a huge crowd around him, and millions on TV? Surely he would shi* his pants with something like that?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Diaz can say all his cool kid responses but at the end of the day he knows how badly he f***ed up. Thing is he may really not care. I've known too many people who live lives similarly to him and they continually blow opportunities because they don't want to improve their lives past what they know.

I could see Diaz suffering from social anxiety but you'd definitely need to throw in a heavy dose of arrogance and ignorance as well.

He wants paid like the best then he has to be willing to do what they do. That isn't just train and win; it is to be ambassadors and promoters as well.

That's a fairly abstract thought for a dumbass like Diaz....


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I just dont understand the whole... "Well he has Social Anxiety so whatever he did was ok because you dont understand how bad the condition is" Posters. Can you blame his hiding from his trainer on Social Anxiety? Can you blame his no shows after he promised to show up on Social Anxiety? Can you blame his not calling his bosses on Social Anxiety? Can you blame his Youtube(!) video upload showing incoherent response and driving on Social Anxiety? Nick Diaz is a grown man and you cannot blame idiocy, and irresponsibility on being anti-social. Being anti-social doesent drive people to do all that, but being an immature kid stuck in his world does.

Take Brock Lesnar for example, we have been told for a long time that this guy is a recluse who likes to hide at home in the wilderness. A guy who doesent like being around people, except those closest to him. An anti-social guy who doesent attend social events such as media appearances, and autograph signings if he doesent have to. Yet the guy shows up at every official press conference that he is needed to be at regardless of where it is or how long it is. Why? Because Brock Lesnar is a responsible adult who at the end of the day does what his boss asks of him at a time when he needs to. And then after the Event he can just go hide out in his farm again. I dont like Brock Lesnar but at least he is like most of us with jobs, a responsible adult who takes some pride in his job. He wouldnt act like a kid who would run away from Cesar Gracie, not show up for multiple flights after they have been booked, and not return any calls from Dana White all at the most inopportune time.

Diaz screwed up because Diaz in a way wanted to, the Social Anxiety angle no longer flies.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I just need to say thank you to Diaz. Thank you so much. GSP only has so many fights in his prime and I had been dreading him having to waste one fighting such laughably inferior competition such as yourself. You have done the MMA community a favour. 

Thanks buddy.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I just dont understand the whole... "Well he has Social Anxiety so whatever he did was ok because you dont understand how bad the condition is" Posters. Can you blame his hiding from his trainer on Social Anxiety? Can you blame his no shows after he promised to show up on Social Anxiety? Can you blame his not calling his bosses on Social Anxiety? Can you blame his Youtube(!) video upload showing incoherent response and driving on Social Anxiety? Nick Diaz is a grown man and you cannot blame idiocy, and irresponsibility on being anti-social. Being anti-social doesent drive people to do all that, but being an immature kid stuck in his world does.
> 
> Take Brock Lesnar for example, we have been told for a long time that this guy is a recluse who likes to hide at home in the wilderness. A guy who doesent like being around people, except those closest to him. An anti-social guy who doesent attend social events such as media appearances, and autograph signings if he doesent have to. Yet the guy shows up at every official press conference that he is needed to be at regardless of where it is or how long it is. Why? Because Brock Lesnar is a responsible adult who at the end of the day does what his boss asks of him at a time when he needs to. And then after the Event he can just go hide out in his farm again. I dont like Brock Lesnar but at least he is like most of us with jobs, a responsible adult who takes some pride in his job. He wouldnt act like a kid who would run away from Cesar Gracie, not show up for multiple flights after they have been booked, and not return any calls from Dana White all at the most inopportune time.
> 
> Diaz screwed up because Diaz in a way wanted to, the Social Anxiety angle no longer flies.


I cant be bothered flicking through the pages of this thread as my computer is slow as sin. I dont believe anyone is saying that Diaz can do this sort of thing and it be fine because of his disorder, more that some people can understand *why* he acted this way - but not excusing it by any means. Understanding something isnt the same as condoning something.

And Brock chooses to alienate himself, social anxiety isnt a choice.

The lack of comprehension of some folk is truly astounding.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> The lack of comprehension of some folk is truly astounding.


Yes. We get it. You have social anxiety disorder. It's bad, horrible, and crippling but what you fail to understand is that Nick Diaz does not have that disorder. In all his years as a professional fighter he has never failed to give an interview or show up to a press conference. Not once. But - all of a sudden - he has this deep seated issue that prevents him from doing the same thing that he has done countless times before. 

Is he awkward in interviews? Yes because his people skills and his speaking skills both suck but he has never seemed overly anxious in them. This is a man who makes himself the center of attention whenever he is exposed to the public. Whether by trash talking or flipping people off in press conferences or mugging for the camera when celebrating a teammates victory or starting fights in public. These are not the actions of someone with social anxiety disorder.

If I had to assign him a mental condition based off of his behavior it would bipolar disorder more than anything but I haven't met him nor spoken to his psychiatrist. And, here's the real point, neither have you. No one here has. All we have is the word of Cesar Gracie who is not a trained psychiatrist and a history - from Diaz - that speaks against that diagnosis. Until we here something backed up by a trained professional we can neither condemn nor condone based off the presence of a mental illness because we just don't know.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

schiops said:


> Posted this in the other thread and thought I should post it here as well.I get the whole social anxiety thing. I've never had it personally, but I know it can be quite a complex disease. The thing is, why didn't Diaz simply explain to Dana that his anxiety was acting up and he didn't feel comfortable doing the press conference? I'm sure Dana would have cut him some slack. The thing is, Diaz did the irresponsible thing. He lied to Dana and said he would catch a later flight, and kept lying. If he had just spoken honestly to Dana all this could have been avoided. Here's an example of a similar situation. Let's say I have to work one day. I call my boss and say I'm gonna be a little late. I call him again and tell him I'll be running a little later. Then I call him when my shift is over and tell him I didn't show up because I was sick. Well, even though I may have been sick, which is a legitimate reason to miss work, I lied to my boss and lead him to beleive I would be there. A situation like this would likely lead to me being fired, which could have been avoided if I just told my boss from the begginning that I'm sick and cannot come to work.





Picture this scene:

ring ring ring

Dana: Yeah who the f-ck is it?

Nick: Yeah whatever, I just wanted to say I'm having issues with the press conference

Dana: What? Quit the nonsense man what "issues"?

Nick: So it's like I have this social thing man, and it creeps up....

Dana: ...Are you sh-tting me man? This is the championship title man, get put your tampon on and get moving

Nick: F that man I aint coming and dancing for no fools.

Dana: You piece of sh-t, I can break you if you try me man. Where are you going to work? I own SF and UFC and I OWN YOU assh-ole never forget that.

Nick: F-ck that homie, you don't f_ing own and dam thing, you lucky I'm not there else I would....

Click

Dana hangs up.

Yeah probably not a good idea to call Dana about that problem.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Yes. We get it. You have social anxiety disorder. It's bad, horrible, and crippling but what you fail to understand is that Nick Diaz does not have that disorder. In all his years as a professional fighter he has never failed to give an interview or show up to a press conference. Not once. But - all of a sudden - he has this deep seated issue that prevents him from doing the same thing that he has done countless times before.


Just because someone has social anxiety disorder doesnt mean that they feel the effects of it all the time. It affects different people in different ways, and there are different severities. Something could have happened over the last couple of days in Diaz's life that has heightened his disorder and all he wanted to do was hide himself away from the world.

And if Cesar Gracie suspects him of having such a disorder, a guy who's known Nick most of his life, i'm inclined to believe there is some grain of truth there, rather than believe some wannabe shrink on the internet who's never once conversed with Diaz and rarely see's his persona away from the cage.

I give up trying to explain the basics of this disorder - square pegs, round holes.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Gracie said he can't back him up on this. AKA he has no reason to miss the presser. Not saying he doesnt have something wrong with him. But he said in this video.....while texting and holding a camera and almost getting in a fender bender. That he was at the airport trying to get a flight. Did he not Have something set up or did I miss something? If this was legit could he have just showed where he had a ticket to make it to vegas? Have a statement from the airline saying he was bumped from a flight? And Who tries to get a flight some where at the exact same time the presser is going on.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

He clearly was never going to fight...


> An exclusive look inside the mind of the AWOL Stockton bad boy who has shattered his own dreams of conquering the MMA world
> 
> The latest issue of Fighters Only magazine hit the newsstands in Europe this morning featuring an exclusive interview with Nick Diaz, before he went AWOL and forced the UFC to scrap his title fight with Georges St Pierre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Reading his comments sheds a lot of light on the situation. The pressure got to him, and he wasn't ready. You have to be of certain mind to be champ and understand that being champ means more exposure and more media days and whatnot. Kurt Cobain was the same way, he HATED his fame and HATED popular culture (and the fakeness of it).

Reading that reminded me of Dave Chappelle disappearing to Africa before the start of his new multimillion dollar contract for another season. The pressure to succeed and make everyone happy can be tough.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

And the photoshop hilarity begins 





































I have a feeling we'll see a LOT of these in the coming days lol


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I've seen a shoop of GSP wearing the actual "DON'T BE SCARED HOMIE" t-shirt.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

slapstick said:


> He clearly was never going to fight...


Incredibly revealing interview. 

Thanks and repp'd.

.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

slapstick said:


> He clearly was never going to fight...


Worthy of it's own thread.

I wouldn't necessarily say he was scared. I think his own psych problems were becoming too much for him to handle.

That interview speaks volumes with him going MIA. Repped.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Worthy of it's own thread.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily say he was scared. I think his own psych problems were becoming too much for him to handle.
> 
> That interview speaks volumes with him going MIA. Repped.


Yeah it most certainly does. Fame isn't for everyone, I sure as hell would loathe it, but it's exactly what comes after winning the title from the biggest organization outthere. This interview moreso than anything else tells me Nick isn't ready for the spot light. He needs to do some training with some mental health warriors and come back strong, else he really shouldn't bother with the fight game anymore.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Worthy of it's own thread.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily say he was scared. I think his own psych problems were becoming too much for him to handle.
> 
> That interview speaks volumes with him going MIA. Repped.


I agree with all your points.

Some people are simply not driven by wealth or popularity. Many of us claim not to be, but only a few genuinely don't want it. Sure, we can give it a psychological tag, like "social anxiety", but there's nothing wrong with it. Some people are like that naturally. The problem is when one of these people have something they love to do, like fighting, which forces them into the public limelight... they fall apart. We can criticise him... "you blew it"... "you ruined your life"... etc. But, blew or ruined what? Nick doesn't want the belt. He doesn't want to be in stadiums packed full of people cheering and booing. He doesn't want the interviews or photos or nothing. He just wants to fight. So from his perspective, what has he blown exactly? A nightmare is what.

Ive said it before, many times. I like Nick Diaz. A lot. Every time I hear him talk, its the real deal. No politics. No hyping. No dancing. We may not like it, but this kind of sincerity will always endear me to a human being, no matter what he says or does.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I agree with all your points.
> 
> Some people are simply not driven by wealth or popularity. Many of us claim not to be, but only a few genuinely don't want it. Sure, we can give it a psychological tag, like "social anxiety", but there's nothing wrong with it. Some people are like that naturally. The problem is when one of these people have something they love to do, like fighting, which forces them into the public limelight... they fall apart. We can criticise him... "you blew it"... "you ruined your life"... etc. But, blew or ruined what? Nick doesn't want the belt. He doesn't want to be in stadiums packed full of people cheering and booing. He doesn't want the interviews or photos or nothing. He just wants to fight. So from his perspective, what has he blown exactly? A nightmare is what.
> 
> Ive said it before, many times. I like Nick Diaz. A lot. Every time I hear him talk, its the real deal. No politics. No hyping. No dancing. We may not like it, but this kind of sincerity will always endear me to a human being, no matter what he says or does.


Great post, but does it not sound to you like Nick Diaz actually hates fighting? That's kind of what I gathered from that interview. It sounds to me like this guy has been fighting all his life and it's literally the ONLY thing he knows how to do. Without fighting in his life, he's lost, he doesn't know what to do, but at the same time, he hates it, he's trapped in this "prison".

I truly feel for the guy.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I agree with all your points.
> 
> Some people are simply not driven by wealth or popularity. Many of us claim not to be, but only a few genuinely don't want it. Sure, we can give it a psychological tag, like "social anxiety", but there's nothing wrong with it. Some people are like that naturally. The problem is when one of these people have something they love to do, like fighting, which forces them into the public limelight... they fall apart. We can criticise him... "you blew it"... "you ruined your life"... etc. But, blew or ruined what? Nick doesn't want the belt. He doesn't want to be in stadiums packed full of people cheering and booing. He doesn't want the interviews or photos or nothing. He just wants to fight. So from his perspective, what has he blown exactly? A nightmare is what.
> 
> Ive said it before, many times. I like Nick Diaz. A lot. Every time I hear him talk, its the real deal. No politics. No hyping. No dancing. We may not like it, but this kind of sincerity will always endear me to a human being, no matter what he says or does.


This wasn't just a case of attempting to capture wealth or a title though.

He was completely un professional. He acted like a 15 year old stoner who can't even take responsibility for his actions. He couldn't do one thing he agreed to do. Then he blamed other people for his actions... er... lack there of.

That is not the "real deal". Thats a very sick and irresponsible person. Granted he is a genuine guy, he needs to grow the hell up and be an adult.

Part of being an adult is fixing things that are wrong. If you have issues and you know it, see a counselor or try to make those issues better. Self medicating with drugs is a very immature attitude to have instead of seeking professional help.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Diaz is clearly his own worse enemy. He clearly has no sense of professionalism, he is a professional fighter with an ameture attitude.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This wasn't just a case of attempting to capture wealth or a title though.
> 
> He was completely un professional. He acted like a 15 year old stoner who can't even take responsibility for his actions. He couldn't do one thing he agreed to do. Then he blamed other people for his actions... er... lack there of.
> 
> ...


None of us know Diaz. We have no idea. To his family and close friends, he might be the most reliable and responsible guy on the planet. At the end of the day, its how he treats his own that matter most, not how he treats Dana or the fans. That's how I judge responsibility. He makes enough money to feed his family and keep everybody close to him happy. Of that I have no doubt. Even Gracie, who is clearly disappointed like a father would be, still loves him. He'll still be welcome at the gym by the people that matter to him most.

Lets not label Nick irresponsible without knowing anything about his personal life. Just because he cant handle the glare of publicity, doesn't mean hes irresponsible.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Just because someone has social anxiety disorder doesnt mean that they feel the effects of it all the time. It affects different people in different ways, and there are different severities. Something could have happened over the last couple of days in Diaz's life that has heightened his disorder and all he wanted to do was hide himself away from the world.
> 
> And if Cesar Gracie suspects him of having such a disorder, a guy who's known Nick most of his life, i'm inclined to believe there is some grain of truth there, rather than believe some wannabe shrink on the internet who's never once conversed with Diaz and rarely see's his persona away from the cage.
> 
> I give up trying to explain the basics of this disorder - square pegs, round holes.


SO he's never had anything stress him out prior to any other press conference/interview/public appearance before? Miraculously his disorder has managed to avoid flaring up around literally every other public appearance in his life only to come crashing down on this one? Never? Doesn't that seem a trifle odd?

The real point is that none of us knows whether or not he has the condition. Cesar Gracie doesn't know because he is just like most everyone else in that he has no real understanding of the disorder. What he calls social anxiety disorder may actually be an antisocial disorder or a aggression disorder or it may simply be that Nick Diaz is kind of an asshole that doesn't like to spend time around people. He literally would not be able to tell the difference. You don't have any real evidence to believe he has it besides correlations between your own experiences and his behavior. Which is no evidence at all.

You are playing the wannabe shrink more than anyone. I said that I don't believe he has it, listed my reasons why, and then followed it up with saying that I still don't know. None of us do because we don't him and the vast majority of us here are not in the field to give a qualified opinion. So, please, get off your high horse pretending to be the enlightened one in a sea of ignorance.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Wow, I just watched video at the beginning of this thread. Holy crap. Nick Diaz is such a missing link, it's scary.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Wait a second!

I had to skip to the end from page 5 to page 10 to address this crap about Nick having some kind of social anxiety disorder or something.

Are you fricken kidding me? 
First off, anyone with this kind of disorder does not willingly film themself driving down the road and post it all over the internet for people to scurtinize and critique.

Oh, and people with this disorder don't generally step into an octagon while hundreds of people are watching them from the live audience, let alone the millions watching them on TV.

Are you kidding me when you say this guy is Camera Shy? Give me a fricken break. He fights pretty well in front of a huge live audience and a bunch of live cameras for someone with any kind of social anxiety.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Screw it, Nick is ready, let's get GSP's ass to Stockton and let's hold the fight in Diaz's backyard.


If he is so ready, he could have just made a phone call or showed up to a press conference. But since he didn't, how about he shows up and fights in GSP's backyard? Or will his Social Disorder suddenly flare up and he won't be able to make it?

How Tuff can you be if you are only willing to fight on your own terms, in your own space, when you want, with who you want, when it suits you...etc..etc....Sounds like a Prima donna to me.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

StandThemUp said:


> Wait a second!
> 
> I had to skip to the end from page 5 to page 10 to address this crap about Nick having some kind of social anxiety disorder or something.
> 
> ...


Thousands actually


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Can anyone get Diaz's contact info and let him know he's not in highschool anymore? The drama is getting a little embarrassing.

Omg, public events scurr me, I need to sit alone in my house and smoke weed. WHY MUST I BE SUCH A VICTIM!

He's a completely self absorbed individual and every time he opens his mouth to talk he makes the world slightly dumber around him. I was curious to see how his fight would go with GSP (I actually pegged him as beating GSP in the fight) but honestly I don't really want people like him in the UFC.

I swear, there are so many damn disorders and diseases and everything else that EXCUSE people for being pricks or douchebags. Nothing is every anybodies fault anymore. It's always some kind of outside or uncontrollable influence and never the actual persons fault.



Rant is over. Probably didn't make much sense but I'm bloody tired and I dislike Diaz very much. So please excuse poor grammar, sentence structure etc etc


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

For me, I still think this whole MOVIE/STORY call it whatever you want was setup, and neither GSP nor Diaz knew about it, and didn't see it coming!

*The benefits:*
1- Better money, specially BJP vs Diaz
2- Diaz not loosing on his debut in the UFC! 
3- Get rid of Condit, and put him at the bottom of the ladder, but prepare the ladder or title shot for the winner of BJP vs Diaz to fight in Santiama Japan.
4- I believe BET makers might be behind some of this (betting more on such fights!!)

Finally, I really think this is the worst fight for Condit  He has to get prepared and CHANGE his whole camp just around 6 or 7 weeks before the fight with one of the best martial artists not just in the division but in the whole MMA world!

Really this is the hardest fight Condit can ever think of. I really wanted him to be champion. He still can, but its VERY COMPLICATED !


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Then how could they know Diaz would pull a George Jones on them?


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

I really, REALLY want to see BJ beat that moron like the arrogant POS that he is. I also REALLY hope he follows through on one of his previous rambles and goes boxing. Then we won't be subjected to the arrogant amateur


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

The guy's a dick who can't accept responsibility for his ridiculous mistakes and wants to play the victim card. Yeah Nick, everyone's out to get you. Grow up.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont even wanna watch the video....because it just reaffirms my feelings about the Diaz brothers. They have this flakey, "whatever dude" type of approach to things.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Swiss said:


> Well, sadly, that's just not true. In fact, this is quite relevant when it comes to personality disorders like social anxiety or avoidant personality disorder, similar to what Diaz may or may not be dealing with. The reason you're not going to find solid evidence is because it's practically impossible to determine a direct cause and effect for these sort of things. If you're that interested in evidence then I'm sure if you google any reputed medical journal then you'll find plenty of significant circumstantial evidence that smoking weed *can* cause or exacerbate mental health problems in *some* people.
> 
> Or you could maybe defer to the knowledge of people who actually know a bit about mental health because this sort of "pics or gtfo" attitude is a little naive and slightly childish.
> 
> Not trying to have a go. I'm not anti-smoking and if you can enjoy a smoke without any ill effects then you're one the lucky ones but you shouldn't use your experiences to judge how weed effects other people.


My wife is a oncology nurse, I do get my facts from reputable sources, not just her experiences but clinical studies as well. If all you have is "can cause in some people" eek read the warning label on just about any drug and if you take enough it will kill you vitamins included. The risks are low that it could cause anything, very low. It might make a existing mental illness worse but compare pot to antidepressants and again read the warning labels on those sucker they can all make depression worse.


----------

